
Android security suffers as malware explodes by 700% - lostbit
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/04/sorry-google-fanboys-android-security-sucks-hard-as-malware-explodes-by-700/
======
markmark
In not at all surprising news yet another anti-malware vendor is trying to
scare up business. And yet when we look at their data what has increased? Not
detected installs of malware, but malware samples in their database.

And when we look at what sort of malware they are finding? A website prompting
you to download an apk. Which you would then need to choose to install, after
manually switching off the check that only Market apps can be installed and
then clicking through the the permissions required.

So rather than an explosion of malware what we actually have is "person writes
android program". I am so scared.

------
mikenon
Full Title: Sorry, Google fanboys: Android security suffers as malware
explodes by 700%

Is it really a drive-by installation if you have to manually enable side-
loading, and then agree to download and install the infected apk?

